# Would you get a tattoo on your face?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

why, why not.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> why, why not.


Only if I could tattoo a face of Ryan Gosling on my face.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Yea.. I could see that happening. But that would mean I probably could'nt get a job in the field I'm working towards.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

If I ever did something as ridiculous as this, I'd go all the way and get " [email protected] " tattooed across my forehead! :lol


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

Not on my face, but I wouldn't be against one on my neck :stu

I like tattoos, so long as they are unique to the person and aren't ugly designs. I think they should have meaning beyond_ "I want to look cool"_.



mark101 said:


> Nope but i'd like justin beibers face on my *** so that crap comes out of his mouth.


Lol, every crap would go triple platinum!


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

A tatoo...on my face!? Heavens no! That would be the equivalent to drawing a moustache on the Mona Lisa.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No. I don't want to look like Lil Wayne.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

No matter how carefully we choose, sometimes we just don't like our tattoos for a particular day.

If the tattoo is on your face, you have to show it all the time. If the tattoo is anywhere else, at least you can cover it up with clothing for that particular day.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe if I become a Maori warrior


----------



## Lemonmonger (Mar 12, 2013)

If I could pull it off, yes. But it would need to be an original design and I'd have to have a career where it could show. But I suppose they do have make up to cover tattoos up.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I like my face.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No I don't think so, unless it was something tiny, but I still wouldn't get a tattoo because it's permanent and I'm too indecisive about these things.


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

I wouldn't for three reasons:

-I'd be too scared of the pain 
-I wouldn't want to look like some "benefit-claiming scumbag"
-It would look terrible when I got older and all saggy and wrinkly lol


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I considered getting a dog's noseholes tattood on my chin once or twice but I figured nobody would really understand it but me.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

On my face/neck most certainly not. Let's save that for the convicts, shall we?


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Definitely not on my face or anywhere on body..tattoos aren't for me, I keep it clean and simple.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

No, or anywhere else on my body.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

No, even though I love tattoos on people, I probably would never get one anywhere. There's something about it being permanent that I don't like. Also, you can be discriminated against for certain jobs.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No, for the same reason I don't smear faeces on my face.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heck NO!
It would ruin my MillenniumMug!


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

It just Ruins consistency .

My mind doesn't work that way . I HATE inconsistency / asymmetry / irregularity / dirtiness / etc.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Does permanent eyeliner count? I think that would be pretty cool, I'm just too nervous about having a needle anywhere near my eyes.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, make myself even more unemployable. Good plan!


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I have buyer's remorse anytime I buy something. I can't imagine the degree of regret I would have if I tattooed my _face_.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Can I get a tattoo of my face, on my face?


Yo Dawg....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zomgz said:


> Does permanent eyeliner count? I think that would be pretty cool, I'm just too nervous about having a needle anywhere near my eyes.


Wouldn't one get worried about color/style changes over the years?

The OP would have to decide about the validity.


----------



## NiteOwl (Jun 1, 2013)

I find it interesting that so few people clicked yes. I have no plans to tattoo my face atm but I'm certainly open to the idea. They can do all kinds of stuff... fill in your eye brows, permanent eye liner, lipstick, they can even cover some pretty severe scars and pigmentation problems. I'd totally do it.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

No.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nope. Unless I was In a gang and murdered a few ppl.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> No. I don't want to look like Lil Wayne.


 lol ikr. If he wasn't a millionaire/famous. That would be one grimy iffy looking mother****er. I remember a while back he said something about he loves having all the tats so he can go in elevators in luxury places full of white ppl and move close to them just to make them spooked/clutch their purse, Then pull off in front of a 1.5 million dollar car once they're outside. Of all reasons... Dude really dgaf. :haha


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

That'd be cool wouldn't it? I could get like tattoo eyebrows and then be permanently angry or surprised.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't want to look like a fool, and I'd like a well-respected job one day. So no.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

No because I change my mind too much and would probably hate it a week later, but I do like Kat von D's star tattoos on her face.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

If I worked at a tattoo parlor then I wouldn't see a problem with it, otherwise no.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

NiteOwl said:


> I find it interesting that so few people clicked yes. I have no plans to tattoo my face atm but I'm certainly open to the idea. They can do all kinds of stuff... fill in your eye brows, permanent eye liner, lipstick, they can even cover some pretty severe scars and pigmentation problems. I'd totally do it.


 Have you ever seen a person age when they have gotten that done after a few years? It looks freaken retarded lol. They don't take into account that their face changes as they age, with wrinkles and weight fluctuation. Just from the few people that i've known that have had that done over the years, I wouldn't really suggest it. Looks good for a bit, but after a while its ehh.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Not likely. Probably would make me stand out a bit too much ;-;


----------



## NiteOwl (Jun 1, 2013)

Jig210 said:


> Have you ever seen a person age when they have gotten that done after a few years? It looks freaken retarded lol. They don't take into account that their face changes as they age, with wrinkles and weight fluctuation. Just from the few people that i've known that have had that done over the years, I wouldn't really suggest it. Looks good for a bit, but after a while its ehh.


Nope, I haven't. I guess I could see that on some of the cosmetic stuff but I can't imagine it in the paramedical stuff. Also depending on how bad the scarring was it might still be an improvement. I got horribly distracted a few months ago looking at henna tattoos on youtube with my niece, stumbled across basma hameed and ended up watching god knows how many hours of scar camo etc. It just completely fascinated me lol


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I'd get a tattoo on my head if I didn't have to work. Not in the face.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Maybe a fresh bullet hole between my eyes !!


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

No for two reason. One I don't like tattoo's on the face and two it might draw unwanted attention which would make me nervous.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

NiteOwl said:


> Nope, I haven't. I guess I could see that on some of the cosmetic stuff but I can't imagine it in the paramedical stuff. Also depending on how bad the scarring was it might still be an improvement. I got horribly distracted a few months ago looking at henna tattoos on youtube with my niece, stumbled across basma hameed and ended up watching god knows how many hours of scar camo etc. It just completely fascinated me lol


Ah yeah, I mainly ment the cosmetic stuff. My bad!


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

arnie said:


> Can I get a tattoo of my face, on my face?
> 
> Yo Dawg....


Which way up?


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

No. I don't like tattoos on the face.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes. It would be something nice and cute. 


Like a tongue on my cheek :teeth


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

How to hide if you are ugly?










I am not saying that guy is, I cannot see through squares.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

No, I've never been a big fan of tattoos


----------



## Taney (Apr 4, 2013)

No, I think it looks trashy. And, I mostly regret getting the one on my leg.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

No. I'm too pretty.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Because I'm not part of a 'underground gang' culture..


----------

